# Help with ID of Hiawatha bike



## aleonard4 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi everyone

I just picked up this bicycle the other day and could use some help identifying it.  I'm pretty sure it is a Hiawatha middleweight (has 26 inch tires but the frame is somewhat smaller feeling that a full size).

The serial number - on the right side of the rear axle area - is L324734    if that helps at all.

any info on manufacturer or year would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 22, 2010)

It's an AMF built bike from 1958-1965ish. If it doesn't have a badge, it could have been any number of badges they made, including Roadmaster, Shelby, Hiawatha, Firestone, and Western Flyer, among others during those years! They used the same frames, and used a combination of the different chainguards, chainrings, and tanks to differentiate the models. You have the desirable 'stars' chainring!


----------

